# *** What Am I Doing Wrong ??? ***



## mvorbrodt (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi All!
This is my first post

So I'm new to surf fishing. Just started last week. So far... one bite, probably a barracuda; the bite fish was cut clean in half.

Anyways, I purchased 11' surf rod (Tsunami) with a Penn SG6000 real. Nice setup, but by technique sucks... I can cast maybe 40 yards. 50 if I'm lucky and don't care if the palm of my index finger gets cut by the 20 lbs line I have on it

So I have a free floating 4 oz. pyramid sinker and then a 2/0 or 3/0 hook on the metal thinggymagigger that stops the sinker. I use shrimp or fish as bait. Like I mentioned, so far one bite

I also have a 7' rod with a small spinning real. I can't really cast that very far. Same bait.

So why am I not catching anything???

I usually get back from work around 6pm and head straight for the beach. Sit there for 2 hours just staring at the water. It's really testing my patience!

Please help me get going. Is my setup bad? Bait? What's up?

Also, I'm in Fort Lauderdale. I live very close to the beach between Sunrise and Oakland. If you want to go with me one day, let me know. I could sure use some good advice!

Thanks!

Martin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Martin,

First welcome to the family. Glad to have ya here. 

Second, and don't take this the wrong way...That's why they call it fishing. If it were me maybe I would change bait types. Try clam, crab or some other kind of fish or live bait or even artificial like Gulp.. Practice your casting. You'll get better at it. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Try using a 30-lb floro or mono leader in the 2 to 3 ft range. Pop the head and tail off your shrimp and peel the shell off. Thread it onto the hook tail first leaving only the barb of the hook barely exposed. Downgrade to a 1oz pyramid sinker.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Try a rig like this where the 18" to 30" leader in the diagram is either mono-filament or flourocarbon (NOT STEEL OR METAL). Make sure you tie the hook to the leader, and don't use any type of metal snap to connect it.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

mvorbrodt said:


> Hi All!
> Also, I'm in Fort Lauderdale. I live very close to the beach between Sunrise and Oakland. If you want to go with me one day, let me know. I could sure use some good advice!
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


Is this where you are fishing? If I recall, the beach there is pretty sterile and there are some reefs a couple hundred yards offshore. The fish may be too far out, with no reason to come closer unless they are chasing baitfish.

Have you tried the piers and inlets yet? Always some kind of fish around them.

While soaking bait on your big rod, use your smaller spinner to run a spoon or other flashy lure _parallel_ to the beach, with the current. I often pick up snook, jacks and blues this way.

One sure fire rig for me when soaking bait is to use a rig like you describe, or a two hook drop rig, baited with whole or half dead finger mullet. If there is anything around that eats fish this should get you a hit.

Don't worry too much about distance. You really don't need to get that far out to catch fish.

Kodiak also gives good advice. Don't use the shiny store bought rigs. Learn to tie your own with little or no metal hardware. The only metal on my rigs is the hook and the weight. You will get more fish this way.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jun 2, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> Is this where you are fishing? If I recall, the beach there is pretty sterile and there are some reefs a couple hundred yards offshore. The fish may be too far out, with no reason to come closer unless they are chasing baitfish.
> 
> Have you tried the piers and inlets yet? Always some kind of fish around them.
> 
> ...


Yep, that's where I'm fishing.
I can see the floaters in the water indicaing the start of the reef. I just can't cast that far... yet.
So you say I can try on an inlet? Like the one near Atlantic Blvd? Where the intercostal connects with the ocean?


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

mvorbrodt said:


> Yep, that's where I'm fishing.
> I can see the floaters in the water indicaing the start of the reef. I just can't cast that far... yet.
> So you say I can try on an inlet? Like the one near Atlantic Blvd? Where the intercostal connects with the ocean?


Yes. There is the Hillsboro Inlet north of Atlantic, and the Haulover Inlet down in Dade County.

There are also excellent piers at Pompano, Deerfield, Commercial (Anglins), and Dania.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

How about looking on you tube.. and do a search if casting techniques.. Heck ill do it for ya.. hang tight.....

heres one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0a9fNNxYz4http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0a9fNNxYz4


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Hillsboro Inlet is a great place to fish. Don't go too heavy, or you'll get hung up. They'll be snapper, grouper, and macks there now.

Like Cerebus said, also try at or near the piers. Fish the beach just south of Dania Pier (in Hollywood). They're getting snook there.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Gotta hold your mouth just right


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome to the world of casting...all the previous posts has said it all...go to you tube, read the forums and search...This is my third year on trying to cast beyon d the breakers and it takes practice practice and practice:fishing:


----------

